# Are there rules on AKC dog names?



## carlyd (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never had a purebred dog before--all my previous dogs have been from the animal shelter. 

I received the paperwork for my puppy and noticed his parents names aren't like normal dog names. I generally give my dogs "people names"--my puppy is Tucker Cody Davis. 

Are there rules about the names you register a dog with?


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Complete list of rules here..http://www.akc.org/reg/namingofdog.cfm

You can name your dog whatever you want. Kennels, when registering a litter of pups themselves, will usually have the kennel name first, and maybe something associated with the sire and dam's name; sometimes the whole litter is based on a theme and associated with the letter of the alphabet for identification purposes. Since the breeder did not register the pup themselves, you can name him whatever you want. The name you pick doesn't even have to have anything to do with what you decide to call him everyday. AKC names are just flashy for when dogs participate in events or shown. Kinda like naming race horses. If you want to use the Kennel name as part of his AKC name, I think you need to get permission from the breeder first. I've just recently registered my dog, and I chose something silly to represent his coat pattern, personality, and used his real name. My dogs registered name is "Parti Time Seamus." I'm never gonna use his name, so whatever, lol.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Many breeders' contracts require their kennel name be included in the name when you register the puppy. My puppy's name includes his Kennel and then I chose to put his dam's name and then his own name. Kodi is his call name but I could also use "Bear" as his call name.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

Since I'm not a kennel and her breeders didn't require her to have their kennel name, I just registered her first name and she is officially Cosette IV because you can't have the same dog names.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal's breeder chose her registered name. I got to choose Casper's, but his breeder sent me the paperwork with her kennel name already filled in at the beginning, so he's [Kennelname] Friendly Ghost. The only time that "formal" name would be used is if I entered him in some kind of UKC event.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you are not allowed 6to have the word Champion or the names or letters of any titles in the name. so for example you can't name your dog "Whilmas Little Champion" or "Matthews Companion Dog"


----------



## carlyd (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I looked at the AKC paper I was sent, and there doesn't seem to be a kennel name in either of the parent's names.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a purebred Golden Retriever growing up, we got her from a family who couldn't keep her anymore, and she came with papers, her name was "Hannah of Berlin" it was pretty neat. We didn't know much of her history so I don't know how she got the name, but that's what was written on her paper.


----------

